# Hey newbs...a free candy...I mean snow board



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey there's a beginner snow board for free...introduce your fine artistic self...we ain't all Neanderthals. So far all the poets are dirtbag geezers that have a garage full of boards. 

I'm the judge and have a preference for snowy white virgins...go post up

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/93233-snowboard-poetry-contest.html


----------

